# arrow component weights



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Blazers are just about 5 grains each. For the other components why don't you just get on the website for whatever arrows you're shooting. This info should be on there.

If it's not, the nocks usually weigh about 12 grains, inserts are 15, glue should add about 1-2 grains depending on how much you use and what type.
The weights for nock is for an Easton uni-nock and insert is for a common carbon insert.


----------

